# О понимании патогенеза болезни, гравитации и внутридисковом  давлении



## doc (12 Ноя 2014)

gudkov написал(а):


> Причем тут мануальный терапевт (да простят меня врачи форума, но это по сути тоже симптоматическое лечение) и риск быть прооперированным?))


Симптоматическим лечением принято считать борьбу с отдельными неприятными симптомами заболевания.
Если врач все свои усилия направляет на борьбу с грыжей, то действительно, он занимается симптоматической терапией. При данной патологии, с моей точки зрения, это не совсем осмысленное занятие. А если мануальную терапию применяют для устранения причин, вызывающие возникновение конкретных болезней позвоночника, то это будет патогенетическая терапия. Именно она призвана спасти пациента от ненужного оперативного вмешательства. Можно, конечно, терпеть. Но гораздо правильнее вылечиться, чтобы не болело. И в том числе с помощью мануальной терапии.


----------



## gudkov (12 Ноя 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Симптоматическим лечением принято считать борьбу с отдельными неприятными симптомами заболевания.
> Если врач все свои усилия направляет на борьбу с грыжей, то действительно, он занимается симптоматической терапией. При данной патологии, с моей точки зрения, это не совсем осмысленное занятие. А если мануальную терапию применяют для устранения причин, вызывающие возникновение конкретных болезней позвоночника, то это будет патогенетическая терапия. Именно она призвана спасти пациента от ненужного оперативного вмешательства. Можно, конечно, терпеть. Но гораздо правильнее вылечиться, чтобы не болело. И в том числе с помощью мануальной терапии.



Почему же, тут симптомы вполне понятны, и на первом месте боль в подавляющем большинстве случаев. Борьбой с этим симптомом основным для подавляющего большинства здешних больных и ведут мануальные терапевты. Тут даже могу согласиться, что посредством купирования боли помогают избежать операции, но только "нетерпеливым". Слово "вылечиться" к грыже МПД по моему малоприменимо, ибо практически любое лечение данного недуга (кроме оперативного) симптоматическое. "Добраться" руками до области грыжи нереально, поэтому и идет воздействие лишь на вышележащие ткани с целью "расспазмировать" и т.п. И какие такие "причины" может устранить мануальный терапевт? Ну вот потаскал человек вчера мебель, или мешки с картошкой или хряснулся по гололеду на "5 точку" или нагнулся неудачно, порвал диск, причины? Причины. Какое отношение к ним имеет мануальный терапевт - никакого. Заметьте, я говорю о случаях, когда причиной боли является именно грыжа, а не "спазмирование","разные "триггеры" и т.п., Так как речь мы ведем именно об оперировании грыжи.


----------



## doc (12 Ноя 2014)

У нас разное понимание патогенеза болезни, одним из проявлений которой является грыжа.
Для меня это всего лишь симптом.
С болью бороться, конечно, нужно. Но при данной патологии это собственно лечением не является, тут я согласен. Лечить нужно не боль и не грыжу (симптомы), а основное заболевание.
Почитайте немного подробнее: http://lukyanov-navodah.ru/index.ph...kyanova-velichajshee-zabluzhdenie-v-meditsine


----------



## gudkov (12 Ноя 2014)

doc написал(а):


> У нас разное понимание патогенеза болезни, одним из проявлений которой является грыжа.
> Для меня это всего лишь симптом.
> С болью бороться, конечно, нужно. Но при данной патологии это собственно лечением не является, тут я согласен. Лечить нужно не боль и не грыжу (симптомы), а основное заболевание.
> Почитайте немного подробнее: http://lukyanov-navodah.ru/index.ph...kyanova-velichajshee-zabluzhdenie-v-meditsine



Вы знаете я очень сомневаюсь, что какие либо мышцы могут "сдавить" позвоночный диск. Этого никогда не позволит сделать как минимум внутридисковое давление в несколько атмосфер. Простейшая физика. Ну и если вы грыжу называете симптомом.... - с таким же успехом "симптомом"можно назвать сломанную руку) Я думаю у нас точно разное понимание патогенеза болезни)))


----------



## doc (12 Ноя 2014)

gudkov написал(а):


> Вы знаете я очень сомневаюсь, что какие либо мышцы могут "сдавить" позвоночный диск.


Сомнения - признак самостоятельности мышления.
Меня тоже иногда берут сомнения. Например, в данном контексте. 150 лет "пилят" холодец, т.е. изучают межпозвонковый диск (может, даже больше, я нашёл научную публикацию об этом за 1862 год). А воз и ныне там.
А насчёт атмосфер...Возражение несерьёзное. Рост человека вечером уменьшается по сравнению с утренним. За счёт уменьшения высоты дисков. Вообще-то их нормальная функция амортизация. За счёт связывания и отдачи воды. Работу амортизатора представляете? Если он будет несжимаемым, например, в автомобиле, все кочки ягодицами почувствуете. Несжимаемых амортизаторов не бывает. По определению.


----------



## gudkov (13 Ноя 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Сомнения - признак самостоятельности мышления.
> Меня тоже иногда берут сомнения. Например, в данном контексте. 150 лет "пилят" холодец, т.е. изучают межпозвонковый диск (может, даже больше, я нашёл научную публикацию об этом за 1862 год). А воз и ныне там.
> А насчёт атмосфер...Возражение несерьёзное. Рост человека вечером уменьшается по сравнению с утренним. За счёт уменьшения высоты дисков. Вообще-то их нормальная функция амортизация. За счёт связывания и отдачи воды. Работу амортизатора представляете? Если он будет несжимаемым, например, в автомобиле, все кочки ягодицами почувствуете. Несжимаемых амортизаторов не бывает. По определению.



Пульпа отдает воду за день, теряет в объеме, диск снижается - рост снижается, причем тут мифические мышцы, которые могут "сдавить" диск извне?) Давление все равно несколько атмосфер. Возражение основывается на законах физики, никакие мышцы не создадут извне давление хотя бы в одну атмосферу не говоря уже о нескольких, чтобы "сдавить" диск извне, это еще не берется в расчет упругость стенок самого диска.


----------



## doc (13 Ноя 2014)

gudkov написал(а):


> Пульпа отдает воду за день


Видимо, сама по себе отдаёт, если сдавить диск невозможно?
Типа гоголевской вдовы, которая сама себя высекла. Вы это серьёзно?


----------



## gudkov (13 Ноя 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Видимо, сама по себе отдаёт, если сдавить диск невозможно?
> Типа гоголевской вдовы, которая сама себя высекла. Вы это серьёзно?



Под действием гравитации Земли отдает))) Отнюдь не сама себя))


----------



## doc (13 Ноя 2014)

gudkov написал(а):


> Под действием гравитации Земли отдает))) Отнюдь не сама себя))


Озвучьте в килограммах (или тоннах?) силу гравитации в данном контексте.
Чтобы можно было дальше говорить более конкретно.


----------



## gudkov (13 Ноя 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Озвучьте в килограммах (или тоннах?) силу гравитации в данном контексте.
> Чтобы можно было дальше говорить более конкретно.



http://vertebral.kiev.ua/biomechamic.html

"Прямые экспериментальные определения внутридискового давления 
показали, что нагрузки на позвонок LIII у человека с массой тела 70 кг при наклоне туловища на 20 º вперед равны 120 кг, в сторону  – 95 кг, при подъеме из положения лежа на спине – 120 кг. В связи с этим меняется и внутридисковое давление, которое также зависит от положения. Наибольшим внутридисковое давление оказывалось при высокоамплитудных движениях." и т.д.


----------



## doc (13 Ноя 2014)

Эта галиматья меня не интересует.
Я Вам предлагаю в диалоге просто отвечать на вопросы собеседника. Так гораздо конструктивнее.
Итак, порядок цифр применительно к силе гравитации?


----------



## gudkov (13 Ноя 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Эта галиматья меня не интересует.
> Я Вам предлагаю в диалоге просто отвечать на вопросы собеседника. Так гораздо конструктивнее.
> Итак, порядок цифр применительно к силе гравитации?



О как, т.е. приведенные цифры, галиматья)) Так может опровергните? Приведете "негалиматью"? Я просто ответил на ваш вопрос, вы мой ответ галиатьей поименовали, в ответ ничего не приведя и требуя от меня по всей видимости физических формул и вычислений а-ля "e=mc2" ?)


----------



## doc (13 Ноя 2014)

В Советском Союзе перед просмотром фильма в кинотеатре гоняли так называемый киножурнал. В нём была масса полезной информации, например, о надоях молока в Рязанской области или сколько тонн зерна засыпано в закрома Родины в нечерноземье. С цифрами, выкладками учёных. Тоже советских, естественно. Только смотреть и слушать это было неинтересно. Наверное и цифры там были приведены правильные, и урожаи действительно рекордные. Но вот интереса к этим чудесам не было у людей. А смотрели, потому, что деваться было некуда, раз пришли в кинотеатр.
Ваша информация из той же области, что-то типа КиевНаучФильм. И совковую пропаганду, и эти бессмысленные (с моей точки зрения) исследования я называю галиматьёй. Это реально неинтересно.
Да ведь и к теме нашего разговора это не впрямую не относится.


gudkov написал(а):


> я очень сомневаюсь, что какие либо мышцы могут "сдавить" позвоночный диск. Этого никогда не позволит сделать как минимум внутридисковое давление в несколько атмосфер. Простейшая физика.


Это мнение на чём основано? Где расчёты? А я утверждаю, что могут.
Будем бодаться при помощи ссылок на КиевНаучФильм или как интеллигентные люди посчитаем сами?
Тем более, что это сделать-то проще пареной репы.
Силу гравитации так и не нашли в интернете?


----------



## gudkov (13 Ноя 2014)

doc написал(а):


> В Советском Союзе перед просмотром фильма в кинотеатре гоняли так называемый киножурнал. В нём была масса полезной информации, например, о надоях молока в Рязанской области или сколько тонн зерна засыпано в закрома Родины в нечерноземье. С цифрами, выкладками учёных. Тоже советских, естественно. Только смотреть и слушать это было неинтересно. Наверное и цифры там были приведены правильные, и урожаи действительно рекордные. Но вот интереса к этим чудесам не было у людей. А смотрели, потому, что деваться было некуда, раз пришли в кинотеатр.
> Ваша информация из той же области, что-то типа КиевНаучФильм. И совковую пропаганду, и эти бессмысленные (с моей точки зрения) исследования я называю галиматьёй. Это реально неинтересно.
> Да ведь и к теме нашего разговора это не впрямую не относится.
> 
> ...



А вы свои предпочтения политические сюда не вмешивайте. По мне так "совковая пропаганда" и "Киевнаучфильм", фору дадут нынешней "дерьмократической" свободе  с мракобесием, колдунами, знахарями, целителями и рекламой гомноБАДов в почтовом ящике. Вас может больше впечатляют цифры от "британских ученых", чем от Советских?)))
А я утверждаю, что не могут, и привел цифры, которые вы поименовали белибердой. Я вот человек наивный не только к "Киевнаучфильму" прислушиваюсь, а и к врачам данного форума, вот доктор абель про "атмосферы" в диске вещает, тоже белиберда?
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1821/#post-20327
"2. Давление внутри МПД составляет до 3,5 атмосфер (к слову: шину автомобиля обычно "качаем" 1,8-2.2атм.)"

И вообще, ваши взгляды весьма схожи со взглядами автора этой темы, с которым уже был спор)) Вы поклонник Данилова? https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/6291/


----------



## doc (13 Ноя 2014)

Давайте избегать выпадов в сторону собеседников, ОК?
У нас с Вами теоретический разговор. И, как мне казалось, конкретный.
Поэтому ещё раз верну дискуссию к её началу:


gudkov написал(а):


> я очень сомневаюсь, что какие либо мышцы могут "сдавить" позвоночный диск. Этого никогда не позволит сделать как минимум внутридисковое давление в несколько атмосфер...





gudkov написал(а):


> Пульпа отдает воду за день, теряет в объеме, диск снижается - рост снижается...Под действием гравитации Земли отдает


Посыл понятен: то, что по силам гравитации, не по зубам мышцам. Для того, чтобы идти дальше, предлагаю сопоставить силу гравитации и силу мышц. Цифры есть? (Информация о давление в дисках избыточная для данного вычисления).


----------



## doc (16 Ноя 2014)

Колебание высоты - принципиальное свойство диска как амортизатора.
И давление внутри него не может этому помешать. К вечеру рост уменьшается, и это факт, который невозможно оспорить. Именно поэтому я и назвал информацию об этих атмосферах давления внутри диска белибердой.
Этот аргумент уже опровергнут задолго до выдвижения. Самой жизнью. Все эти подсчёты давления внутри дисков представляются мне пустым времяпрепровождением. К настоящей науке это не имеет никакого отношения. Для каких целей нужны эти цифры? Они кому-то помогли? Разве что защитить диссертацию.

Идём далее. Подсчёт силы гравитации, достаточной для сжатия диска - задачка для второклассника.
В качестве модели возьмём межпозвонковый диск Th12-L1 - просто для удобства подсчётов. Стандартный вес человека 70 кг. Если не считать ноги, таз и часть туловища, которая находятся ниже диска TH12-L1, останется примерно 35 кг. Этого веса по факту достаточно для сжатия обозначенного диска. Следовательно, и для уменьшения роста человека.
Если вместо мужчины будет женщина или подросток, то у них сила гравитации будет ещё меньше, так как они легче. При 50 кг их собственного веса это будет всего навсего 25 кг.
Итак, _силы в 25 кг вполне достаточно для того, чтобы сжать диск Th12-L1_.
Мы взяли один из самых нижних дисков человеческого организма. А ведь есть ещё грудной отдел, на который действует существенно меньшая сила гравитации.

И ещё одно соображение. Мы совсем не учитывали фактор времени. А ведь он имеет принципиальное значение.
Так как рост человека уменьшается не мгновенно, а лишь к вечеру. То есть где-то за 10-15 часов.
Отсюда можно сделать вывод, что для сжатия диска можно применить силу существенно меньше, чем 25 кг, при условии более продолжительного воздействия.
Выводы можете сделать сами.


----------



## gudkov (17 Ноя 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Именно поэтому я и назвал информацию об этих атмосферах давления внутри диска белибердой.
> Этот аргумент уже опровергнут задолго до выдвижения.



Вот именно, что просто назвали белибердой, ничем не опровергнув, а только требуя каких то математичсеских расчетов на приведенные цифры, ничего не представляя взамен. Один аргумент - "белиберда". Гениально)) Зато мышцы "давящие на диск, да еще и с такой силой, чтобы нанести ему повреждения, это да, "подтверждено жизнью", какая уж тут "белиберда", они же просто рвут диск на куски)))))


19Андрей71 написал(а):


> как синтезировать этот самый белок? Я знаю что стержневого белка, протеина много в Кунжутном масле , еще больше в Кедровом. Что порекомендуют уважаемые врачи*


Ужас..., что за ахинея... Какое кунжутное масло, какое кедровое..., какой "стержневой белок".... Во народ чуши в сети наберется и тут вываливает))


----------



## doc (18 Ноя 2014)

gudkov написал(а):


> Вот именно, что просто назвали белибердой, ничем не опровергнув, а только требуя каких то математичсеских расчетов на приведенные цифры, ничего не представляя взамен. Один аргумент - "белиберда". Гениально)) Зато мышцы "давящие на диск, да еще и с такой силой, чтобы нанести ему повреждения, это да, "подтверждено жизнью", какая уж тут "белиберда", они же просто рвут диск на куски))))


Восприятие очень сильно зависит от уровня знаний. Т.е. _от идей, сидящих в головах людей._
Например, древние люди, слыша гром, пугались, считая его гневом богов. Современный человек, располагая знаниями об атмосферном электричестве, пугается гораздо меньше. Но ведь те древние люди были искренне уверены в своём понимании природы грома! Попробовали бы мы их переубедить!
В этой связи могу лишь выразить сожаление, что Ваши идеи мешают Вам понимать написанное мной.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (18 Ноя 2014)

gudkov, на Луну летите, там гравитация меньше...


----------



## gudkov (18 Ноя 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Восприятие очень сильно зависит от уровня знаний. Т.е. _от идей, сидящих в головах людей._
> Например, древние люди, слыша гром, пугались, считая его гневом богов. Современный человек, располагая знаниями об атмосферном электричестве, пугается гораздо меньше. Но ведь те древние люди были искренне уверены в своём понимании природы грома! Попробовали бы мы их переубедить!
> В этой связи могу лишь выразить сожаление, что Ваши идеи мешают Вам понимать написанное мной.



А вы разве написали,чтото внятное? Кроме как "белиберды" в ответ на приведенные мною цифры и требований фмзико-математических расчетов от вас ничего не поступало))



Larisa74 написал(а):


> gudkov, на Луну летите, там гравитация меньше...



А вы тут собственно к чему в разговор ввязываетесь, юмор мягко говоря не юморной, может от чересчур много желатина в рационе?))) Или у вас есть данные как человек с проблемами позвоночника чувствует себя на Луне? Летали туда? Просветите нас может?


----------



## ~Наталья~ (18 Ноя 2014)

gudkov, в штыки не воспринимайте. Гравитация не при чём. Всё дело в мышцах.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Ноя 2014)

doc написал(а):


> ....Например, древние люди, слыша гром, пугались, считая его гневом богов. Современный человек, располагая знаниями об атмосферном электричестве, пугается гораздо меньше. Но ведь те древние люди были искренне уверены в своём понимании природы грома! Попробовали бы мы их переубедить!...


Люди боялись не грома, а молнии, которая убивает.
Кстати, и сейчас боятся и сейчас убивает.

Патогенез у боли в спине разный.
МФС. Грыжа диска. Спондилоартроз. это только наши, а есть и не наши причины боли (опухоль) У каждого свой и к каждому своя мануальная терапия.
Грыжа диска может быть симптомом болезни (объективным признаком указывающим на причину заболевания), например при спондилоартрозе, а может быть причиной болезни, например при корешковом синдроме.
Ключевая ошибка пациентов, который приходят "лечить грыжу".


----------



## gudkov (19 Ноя 2014)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> gudkov, в штыки не воспринимайте. Гравитация не при чём. Всё дело в мышцах.



Обоснуете?


----------



## doc (19 Ноя 2014)

19Андрей71 написал(а):


> Читаем внимательно что вы называете "беллибердой"?
> http://www.mif-ua.com/archive/article/34623



Читайте внимательно, что *мной* названо белибердой - *у меня, *а не посторонних ресурсах! К этой статье я не имею никакого отношения. 
Итак:


doc написал(а):


> Колебание высоты - принципиальное свойство диска как амортизатора.
> И давление внутри него не может этому помешать. К вечеру рост уменьшается, и это факт, который невозможно оспорить. Именно поэтому я и назвал информацию об этих атмосферах давления внутри диска белибердой.
> Этот аргумент уже опровергнут задолго до выдвижения. Самой жизнью. Все эти подсчёты давления внутри дисков представляются мне пустым времяпрепровождением. К настоящей науке это не имеет никакого отношения. Для каких целей нужны эти цифры? Они кому-то помогли? Разве что защитить диссертацию.


Меня поражает неукротимое стремление собеседников раз за разом подбрасывать аргументы, не имеющие отношения к предмету диалога.
Белибердой была названа невозможность сдавить диск из-за большого давления внутри него. Я предъявил расчёты, опровергающие это утверждение.


----------



## линуксоид (19 Ноя 2014)

*doc*, если имеете время ,почитайте
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5960/page-7
и ниже (просто не хочу повторяться).Физиология ядра и его функции намного сложнее чем кажутся на первый взгляд.Но говорить об этом предметно сложно ,тем более с людьми которые "не в теме" .Современный уровень понимания физиологии ядра МПСмягко говоря удивляет.Честно.
Пы Сы .Прочитайте тему хондропротекторыт форума .Возможно откроете  для себя много нового по физиологии ядра МПС


----------



## doc (20 Ноя 2014)

линуксоид написал(а):


> *doc*, если имеете время ,почитайте
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5960/page-7
> и ниже (просто не хочу повторяться).Физиология ядра и его функции намного сложнее чем кажутся на первый взгляд.Но говорить об этом предметно сложно ,тем более с людьми которые "не в теме" .Современный уровень понимания физиологии ядра МПСмягко говоря удивляет.Честно.
> Пы Сы .Прочитайте тему хондропротекторыт форума .Возможно откроете  для себя много нового по физиологии ядра МПС


Неужели любая дискуссия на medhouse должна крутиться вокруг сакральных свойств межпозвонкового диска?
Как раз этого я и стремился избежать. Чтобы разговор был максимально простым и доказательным, без гистологических, биохимических и прочих излишеств. Если Вас интересуют физиология ядра и есть что сказать на этот счёт, создайте тему на форуме. Лично я предельно ясно выразился на этот счёт в предисловии к своей книге и дал ссылку на сайт в самом начале.
Тема нынешнего спора была довольно конкретной: могут или не могут мышцы сжать межпозвонковый диск.
Физиология ядра и его свойства для данного разговора не важны. Важны расчёты необходимой для сжатия силы. Эти расчёты приведены. Мои вычисления корректны? Считаем тему закрытой или есть возражения по арифметике и методологии? Какое отношение к разговору имеют хондропротекторы?


----------

